# Questions about Breeding a Young Buck



## Wripley (Mar 28, 2014)

Hi everyone,

I've got yet ANOTHER question!

I would like to purchase a buck, use him and resell him. I know that isn't ideal, but I don't have a good set-up (yet!) to keep a buck long-term.

My girls are cycling and I would love to breed them now and have babies in October. I'm new to goats and think it would be nice to deliver kids and learn to milk my goats before it gets bitterly cold outside.

Since having something easy-to-handle is important to me, I was considering buying a young buckling. One that isn't full-sized yet. I have read that they can be fertile as young as 7 weeks. I realize that is really young, so I thought maybe I could get something around 4-6 months old. 

I have heard that waiting til 8 (or older)months is ideal.

Why is breeding an 8-month-old better than breeding a 4-6 month old?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

More fertile. Just a general age that you can count on them to get the job done.


----------



## Wripley (Mar 28, 2014)

ksalvagno said:


> More fertile. Just a general age that you can count on them to get the job done.


Thank-you. That is what I needed to know!


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

I had a buck that despite living with the girls I wanted bred, he did not show any interest until he was 11 months.
Next, I had a buck that I could not let near the girls at 6 weeks :shocked: they are all so different!


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

Yes, some of them are definitely more vigorous than others - look for one that's already showing interest in does. Also depending on how you feel about eating them that's another option if you can't find a buyer.


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

There are lots of docile bucks out there, maybe you could find a nice older one to keep temporarily(or longer)? Then he would be more experienced and such..

I borrow nds for my does, they are (usually)easy to handle and eat less


----------



## Wripley (Mar 28, 2014)

Thanks everyone. I just don't have separate fencing and housing available. I would love to keep the buck. My budget would be larger if I could keep him for good but I don't think that is possible right now.

I was offered a 9 week old buckling. The price is right. He is very well-bred and is supposedly acting very bucky. I really want something that will get the job done in the next month or so. He isn't likely to be able to do that, right? I don't know how fertile a 7 week old buck starts out. So new at all this...


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

Is he extending yet? If so, there's a good chance he could get your does pregnant.


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

Something else you need to consider is that, depending on many does you have, breeding takes a lot out of a buck. They have a tendency to go off feed and it can be very difficult for them to catch up. Personally, I will not use a buck younger than 9 month's old and I will only use him if I have no other choice.


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

Wripley said:


> He isn't likely to be able to do that, right?


Probably not. The does would most likely put him in his place right quick and intimidate him.


----------



## Wripley (Mar 28, 2014)

Good point. I have only two does, but I don't want him getting hurt or worn out. Especially hard on a little baby!


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

The youngest I've had breed was 7 months, and he only covered two does. (My older buck snuck out and got the rest of them first!)


----------



## SugarBush Farms (Apr 19, 2012)

I've had a buck breed all four at 8 months and then one who wouldn't breed anything until over a year old, it depends on the buck. Are there any people in your area who'd let you breed your does to their buck? You could just take them over when they are in heat and bring them home, or some people offer to let you keep them there for a few days until they're in heat.


----------



## Wripley (Mar 28, 2014)

SugarBush Farms said:


> I've had a buck breed all four at 8 months and then one who wouldn't breed anything until over a year old, it depends on the buck. Are there any people in your area who'd let you breed your does to their buck? You could just take them over when they are in heat and bring them home, or some people offer to let you keep them there for a few days until they're in heat.


I have been trying to find someone to help me, but haven't been able to make something work.


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians (Mar 27, 2014)

I had a buck that I tried to breed to 2 of my does when he was 5 months old, didn't work. He finally bred 1 doe when he was 1 year and 1 month. 

_________________________________________________

*Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com

Home to a small herd of 4 does, 2 wethers and 4 bucks.

~Charisa~


----------



## FarmerJen (Oct 18, 2012)

Where are you located and what breed of buck are you looking for? I just borrow a buck for a few weeks. Set up temporary fencing and keep him at my place, then take him back when the deed is done. I tried taking my doe to him, but she wasn't cooperating and went off feed. It was just easier to host the buck. 

I actually found someone local through this group, so you never know. Also try Craigslist, or just searching your area for goat farmers and calling them and asking if they offer buck service. Around here, most want either driveway breedings or to host the doe - but I've had a few offer to loan out their buck.

I'd be reluctant to buy with the intention of selling immediately - I've seen a few nice bucks around here take FOREVER to sell. We have a lot of small herds and I think taking on a buck is more than many folks wish to deal with.


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians (Mar 27, 2014)

I'm asking the same question as FarmerJen. Where are you located and what breed are you looking for? I offer Stud Service with all my bucks. 

_________________________________________________

*Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com

Home to a small herd of 4 does, 2 wethers and 4 bucks.

~Charisa~


----------



## Wripley (Mar 28, 2014)

I live 30 minutes east of Indianapolis. I would use any standard dairy breed. Though I have a preference for Nubians.


----------



## fibromom (Mar 31, 2013)

:scratch:Question about inbreeding:
First, I am disabled and enjoy my little mini-farm as part of my therapy. Some days, the physical work is too much for me and dh does it instead. I say this to expound on the fact that this is not a HUGE farm or one that is into re-sale or show or etc. Just for fun... and oh how much fun goats are! :laugh: Their job, so far, is to make me laugh, to challenge my (former) OB skills, to clean away brush and to put food/milk-for-cheese on the table.
NONE of my goats are purebred. My question is this: Can we breed siblings or son to mother for meat?
I have a baby buck (born May 2) intact who lives with his mom and his twin sister. These babies' breed is this: LaMancha/Oberhausli (mother) and boer/? some other type of meat goat= father... he was huge.
If, when the females go into heat in Nov/Dec, are we ok if baby buck impregnates them? He will be 6 months old by then but is already very "endowed" and has been humping his sis to mate (not just playing around) for about a month now. BTW, his name is "Humperdink!"

I'm assuming that, for meat production, "half-breeds" could breed with half-breeds and we won't have a problem. Is that correct? I certainly don't want to have a mom in labor with a 2-headed beast!


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

If you intend to butcher 100% of the babies you can breed anything you want. Serious physical deformities are rare even with close inbreedings. But if there is any chance of the kids making it off your farm I would use a different buck.


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

I had a kid born to her dad/granddad, she looked fine but only lived 4 months, dead one afternoon for no apparent reason. No new food, no new pen, no new anything, no worms/cocci, and no symptoms at all. She was the first and only kid to die on my farm, and the first and only kid to be that close inbred on my farm. (Mom got out and visited her dad) :GAAH:


----------

